# flutter fry?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

this is a lure that you can make out of aluminum cans, and then paint with nail polish or vinyl lure paint. you can also spice it up with bucktail, marabou, or squirrel tail, like a mepps.
http://www.the-outdoor-sports-advisor.com/fishing-for-bluegill.html
i have already made one that is 1 1/2 long and has a squirrel tail on it. 
once i landed 20-25 bluegills with it, but they were dinks, so i started putting on berkley gulp! alive waxies/maggots on. HUGE difference! i caught my record bluegill, a "7 female, on it! and i caught the shortest, but heviest, male blugill ever. and i have caught redear and warmouth on them to.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

An "Old Timer" I knew in South Carolina made and fished with something similar and was one of the best "Gill fishermen I ever knew! He tweeked all of his "Lures" also but wouldn't tell us what he did!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## jiggerjohn (Sep 25, 2007)

I've made & used a flutter fry for years & never failed with it anywhere. I've shown youngsters how to use one & witnessed them catching panfish after panfish -yes, a LOT of small ones. I cut "pop" cans with scissors to get roughly 3/4" squares to place over long shank hooks - cutting in this manner you can select the can's logo& colors to get a variety of stripes for effect! These always seem best tipped with a waxworm, with about the only change in the basic pattern over the years is tying a LITTLE gold flashabou on the hook.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i like it on a gold #10 amberdeen hook. they seem to fall slower. sometimes i put it on a 6 crappie amberdeen and call it a magnum.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

this is my crappie flutter fry. i used the hair from the tail of a eastern grey squirrel.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Now those are really cool...I've never heard of them. Goes to show ya we are never too old to learn, eh?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Bought some #10 hooks today...going to make me some a these.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I was sitting here tying up some walleye jigs and took a break. Logged on. Now I have another project. These will be great for my grandson. His parents own a 30 foot cabin cruiser and they spend every weekend on it during the boating season. When the wake in the morning there are always crappie or gills hanging around the docks.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

finally have some takers. post pics when you finish em'! meanwhile, im going to go get some hooks myself!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, I ventured into this project and enjoyed the process.
I did re-do a few but got the hang of it.
I had some tiny 3-D eyes sent to me by mistake years ago and they just fit these Flutter Fry's


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Great!! Those will work just fine for panfish. I recommend using berkley gulp alive to slow down the fall rate so you can catch more fish! I noticed you made many with different designs and shapes, and that also changes fall rate and action.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm going to see if a piece of toothpick next to the hook slows it down some.
First batch is rough, but it sure helped pass some time.
Thanks for sharing this little lure!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i am going to post how to make flutter fry
first, get yourself a aluminum can. cut some off in a straight line.








then, shave the edges so they are smooth.








fit it around the shank of the hook.








then,cut it about '1 wide.








clamp it so it wont move around so much on the hook, i use my teeth, im sure you can find a more ortho-pleasing way to do it.
fianally, trim it so it resembles a half-oval. i use a pair of sewing scissors.








last step, gloss it with some clear gloss.









there, you have made the basic silver model. now, make some more!
you can create a variety of different shapes, patterns, and all other sorts. here, tie some hair, make a shad pattern, or tip it with berkley gulp.


----------

